# D & E questions...



## Hellylou

Hi all, 

I just have a few questions about bleeding and returning to normal cycle after D & E procedure. Sorry if it's TMI, but was hoping someone could offer advice, or point me in the direction of info. Been searching the net with no luck.

As you know I delivered at 16 weeks along, on 10th September, but then 10 days later on 20th I had to have a D & E as there were things left behind.:cry:

It will be 2 weeks on Tuesday since I had the D & E, and I am still lightly spotting (always brown, never bright red), and today had quite bad cramping for the first time since. 

My question is: as my cycle returns to normal, would it go from the D & E, or from the delivery? I don't know if the D & E starts the process from scratch, or if the 10 days between the 2 events counts for something. Could I be ovulating yet, or would that not happen while am still spotting? I'm not thinking about TTC or anything (!) just anxious to see my body get back to normal and I don't have a clue what is normal here...

Thanks x


----------



## Hellylou

I am so alone.

Take care, all.


----------



## kam78

Good Morning Hellylou :flower:

I am sorry I do not have any info/advice for you on this, just wanted to send some love :hugs: your way ...

I didnt' have to have a D&E and to be honest I don't know a whole lot about it, just the lil things others have mentioned here... I know that it took my body {forever!} to get back in a normal pattern, ok not forever but felt like it... {{TMI}} I bleed for 7-8 weeks after I delivered Emma, which is not normal for me after delivery so not sure if it had anything to do with my body rebelling and failing me or just a fluke ... :shrug:

I hope someone here has some info/advice babe :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

No you are not alone :cry::cry::cry::cry: I was supposed to have the D & E but we didn't make it, I had Ava on the toilet . I have no info on this.. Maybe you can call your doctor and see what he says? Or maybe someone will see this thread and know the answer .. You are not alone and please don't leave...
XOXOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I'm sorry, I can't help you with the D&E part...but I can tell you that after giving birth to twins at 23 weeks, I bled quite heavily for a couple of weeks, then it tapered off, but I still spotted until week 8, then ovulated, continued spotting, got my first AF at 10 weeks, spotted almost continually for the whole of the next cycle, got next AF at 14 weeks and now when that finished last week, the bleeding finally stopped!!! :happydance: It is possible to ovulate while spotting, mine was confirmed by opks, temping, and also an internal scan showed signs of ovulation too, while I was still spotting last month.

It got me so down, it felt neverending, I really thought it would never stop, and that there was something wrong with me, I was worried perhaps I wouldn't be able to get pregnant again. Some of us just take longer to settle back down into a cycle than others.

Hope this wasn't TMI!...I think most peoples cycles sort themselves out quicker than mine, but if it does take a while for you, you're not the only one xxx


----------



## Neko

I only had a D&E when I miscarried last year at 15 weeks. I bled heavily for a week, lightly for another week, then spotted for another couple of weeks. 4 weeks after the D&E I had a period. But I did not ovulate before I had that period. I assume that my HCG levels probably returned to normal and that triggered a cycle. After that "period" I ovulated normally the next month and had a normal period the next month. The month after that I got pregnant again.

After a miscarriage (or birth) your body may or may not go back to it's usual cycle quickly or at all. It varies from person to person. I would count the day of the D&E as day one for your cycles. If you still retained part of the placenta your body still thought it was pregnant until the placenta was removed.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh hun I am sorry I have only just seen this new thread. Trust me you are not alone :hugs:

As you know I had the D&E also 2 weeks ago on Saturday but mine was 8 weeks after delivery! I only had about 2 days of bleeding afterwards - one day of slight amount of red blood and the next was spotting then it stopped. I was keeping check with OPKs and they went to positive 7 days ago. I dont chart temps etc so I dont know if I ovulated for definite yet but did have my surge. 

But everyone will be different. I dont know if you can count the D&E as like CD1 or CD5 or anything, I havent found anything that said about that which is why I started testing with OPKs to find out what was happening with my body. 

We were told we could TTC straight away so I am now in the 2ww. 

If you are concerned I would give your doctor a call and ask them what they think. Also I was recommended by someone on here to try Agnus Castus which is a herbal supplement meant to encourage a regular and healthy hormonal cycle. A lot of people have used it after a loss to get things back on track - so I dont know if this actually helped me? :hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

I had a D and E on July 29th and just two days ago , I am getting my first period. I was 18 weeks pregnant when I had the procedure done. I bled for the first 12 days and then it stopped. After that I had spotting on and off till about week 5. I have Easy Blue ovulation monitor and I actually saw that I ovulated (even though I did not have a normal period) . In general , you are suppose to ovulate sometime after the procedure and before the first period. Its really hard to track it especially with spotting on and off. I really like using the Ovulation predictor monitor. It works wonders (it helped me to get pregnant twice)

Hope this helps

Naomi


----------



## kam78

:friends: Hi Hellylou.....

Just wanted you to know you are in my thoughts and prayers tonight ....

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Thanks everyone. I'm sorry, I got myself into a total miserable funk there, and needed time out. :blush:

Great info there, and really helpful. I think the bleeding has stopped at last, too, and I have a feeling ovulation happened, but I haven't bought any kits to check or anything. Didn't seem much point at this stage. Need to wait for my follow up appointment and further checks to see if TTC is even an option for me now. :cry: The urge to be pregnant again is starting to hit hard, and I am worrying about everything at the moment.

Blurgh. Thanks for being so wonderful, ladies. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hellylou said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm sorry, I got myself into a total miserable funk there, and needed time out. :blush:
> 
> Great info there, and really helpful. I think the bleeding has stopped at last, too, and I have a feeling ovulation happened, but I haven't bought any kits to check or anything. Didn't seem much point at this stage. Need to wait for my follow up appointment and further checks to see if TTC is even an option for me now. :cry: The urge to be pregnant again is starting to hit hard, and I am worrying about everything at the moment.
> 
> Blurgh. Thanks for being so wonderful, ladies. :hugs::hugs:

No your grieving we don't get a time out from that. Sometimes things get posted and get overlooked on this forum, i know my threads have and then you feel bad and then mad. I have been there I know . This forum is huge but eventually mine ,yours, threads are seen and answered by these amazing women. I felt awful , i thought you left and I never want you to think you are alone cause you are never alone :cry::cry::cry::cry:
I lost Ava in March and only now am I trying again, but I am also 41 so i am nervous and scared, if it happens it happens if not I need to let it be. I had the urge to be pregnant when i lost Ava , all i said was I wanted to try immediately, but then reality set in and waiting for me was the best thing. I built up on my Folic Acid, been taking if for 6 months and been working out. Ava was a complete surprise, I have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and being pregnant at 40 was a huge surprise, now she is gone and I am left alone . Things will get better I promise, just take care of yourself and I pray you can try again soon, I am here if you ever need a friend...Andrea xoxoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Thanks Andrea. I'm Helen, by the way. :hugs:

My kids are 12 and 10, my younger boy being autistic, and we put off having more because things were so difficult with him, so this one was a bit of a late surprise for us also! I'm 36, and it was such a scary turn of events for us. I also have health problems - my kidneys. I was high risk to begin with, and I expected problems later down the line (risk of pre eclampsia being the main one, but also further damage to my kidneys) but things just went wrong much earlier, and as far as I am aware, had nothing to do with my health problems. 

I will have to chat to docs to see what my options are before I try. Need to get my health back on track first, presuming no major damage was done this time. I get the feeling that if I ever get pregnant again there will be a collective groan from everyone, thinking I'm crazy! :dohh:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hellylou said:


> Thanks Andrea. I'm Helen, by the way. :hugs:
> 
> My kids are 12 and 10, my younger boy being autistic, and we put off having more because things were so difficult with him, so this one was a bit of a late surprise for us also! I'm 36, and it was such a scary turn of events for us. I also have health problems - my kidneys. I was high risk to begin with, and I expected problems later down the line (risk of pre eclampsia being the main one, but also further damage to my kidneys) but things just went wrong much earlier, and as far as I am aware, had nothing to do with my health problems.
> 
> I will have to chat to docs to see what my options are before I try. Need to get my health back on track first, presuming no major damage was done this time. I get the feeling that if I ever get pregnant again there will be a collective groan from everyone, thinking I'm crazy! :dohh:

Hi Helen,
I hope you get some good news. I hope your kidneys are ok and not damaged and No if the doc said it was ok I would not think you are crazy for wanting to be pregnant, that desire is sooooo strong. Just take care of yourself that is the most important thing and then everything else will fall into place.. I am so happy you are here and sticking around, the women here are wonderful and I know you will meet some great people. Like I said if you ever need anything let me know.. I am so deeply sorry for your loss
XOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kam78

Gooooood Morning :flower:

When I logged in I raced to your latest post to check in on ya, and YAY :happydance: your back!!! :friends:

I hope you are feeling better babe...please know you will continue to have days like "that" but just KNOW you are NEVER, EVER alone... Your stuck with this wacky :winkwink: bunch of ladies now ... Hee hee hee...

Hope truly hope you find the love, supprt and encouragement here just as I done and still do ... 

This forum is a blessing...as well as all the wonderful women you will get to know and hopefully start some amazing friendships :friends:

I usually log in a few times a day, just too check on everyone, so if you ever need ANYTHING I'll be around ... :flower:

I'm Kelly by the way ... :winkwink:


----------



## Hellylou

How lovely of you, Kelly, thank you so much. :hugs::hugs:When people talk about emotional rollercoasters, this is very much it! I seem to go from relatively normal to total despair in a heartbeat. 

I went to work yesterday just to see everyone and it really helped. I think I would like to go back next week. It's going to be tough, but I think the longer I stay away, the more I'll lose confidence. I've been off nearly 5 weeks now (I was off for a week before my loss too). Everyone is saying I shouldn't go back til I'm ready, but really, what is ready? If I wait until I am emotionally stronger, I think I'll be off forever! I think I am as ready as I'll ever be, and the loneliness I've been feeling is partly from not being there any more, and busy. At the moment I just clean the house, and do things at home. Most of my friends work or live far away. I've been in a kind of protective bubble for the last few weeks, but I think I need to get back to reality. Scary stuff...

And what is with the new forum format? All the posts are centred...I'm not keen!


----------



## kam78

Ok, good to know your seeing "centered" sentences as well... starting to worry it was just crazy ole me...:wacko: I'm always messing something up on my laptop, not the smartest computer wrangler :winkwink:

Going back to work is strictly YOUR call ...Only you truly know that answer... I have read some went back in about a week while others took a few months. 
I took 6 weeks off, I hid from the world tho... I hear and read others mention they spent or do spend a lot of time with family and friends but I reacted and still react diffferently. I shut the entire world out and still have trouble letting anyone in, well except for "others"...I tend to cling for dear life to others in this nightmare...

I think it sounds like you are doing a marvelous job, very healthy process your doing my dear.. Trust me, I'd tell ya if I thought you was jumping off the deep end :hugs:

Hope you day is gentle and you take care of YOU...:flower:


----------



## Hellylou

My boss wants to see me tomorrow to discuss my return to work, as he's worried I'm not well enough yet. :coffee:

I just went out and bought some nice clothes - retail therapy!! :happydance: I'm going to get my hair done, and book a massage. I think I need to be nice to myself, as everyone is telling me. I think I have just felt a failure over all this... I think a mindset change is in order.


----------



## kam78

Yay Pamper time is in full swing!!! :happydance::happydance:

Yes, very good for you to do this for yourself... You have to take care of YOU, physically, mentally AND emotionally...all of you...:flower:

Trust me, you will still have your icky days but hopefully you are now on the track to having fewer of them ...:hugs:

Enjoy your day my dear...:kiss:

OH, and I see the forum isn't centered anymore, yours isn't either, right? :shrug: Think I was liking it that way.. LOL... Oh well, I don't care.. I'll still write and ramble in any setting .... :winkwink:


----------

